# Italian Banking 'Terminology'?



## Jakes Place

Hi All, 

Please can somebody explain to me what the following terminology / abbreviations are, with reference to on-line banking (invoice / bill payments)? And, how do I use each of them please? 
MAV Postale / MAV Bancario / RAV / Freccia / CBILL / F23 / F24 

Which do I use to pay a day to day bill ?? Rather than going into branch or the post office. 

Many Thanks ....Confused


----------



## GeordieBorn

Not sure about the MAV and RAV or the F23, but an f24 is for house tax for one. It may be CBILL is what you want, here is a link with info on it. I would have thought you would be looking for something like "pagamenti" , then an option ""Bollettino precompilato", which is a lot of the bills.


----------



## NickZ

Jakes Place said:


> MAV Postale / MAV Bancario / RAV / Freccia / CBILL / F23 / F24
> 
> Which do I use to pay a day to day bill ?? Rather than going into branch or the post office.


F23/24 are government payments of various types.

CBILL is new and I think is aimed at postale bills. My bank charges for CBILL payments so I ignore it.

Most bills come with a postale bollette. The best way to pay will depend on your account.

My bank offers free postale bill payments for some firms. If the firm is included on the list I just do a postale.

If it's not on the list I do a bonifico ue. With my bank this is free. You need to find the firms bank IBAN info but these days many bills include this.

The IBAN (If it's an Italian bank account) will start with something

IT then a bunch of letters and numbers.


----------



## Jakes Place

Thanks for all your help Geordie & Nick. 
My bank has all the mentioned above, but I'm still confused as to what each of them do / mean! 
I will not need the F24, but I may need the F23 (local bin collection / "commune tax" / etc). 
The slip (with my account / company account details) that is attached to a general bill you get in the post (ENEL / SASI / Gas), the slip that the post office clerk uses when I go into the PO to bill these bills, which payment system (MAV Postale / MAV Bancario / RAV / Freccia / CBILL) do I use, please? 

Many Thanks


----------



## NickZ

Postale means post. If you want to pay a postale bollette that's the easiest. Whether or not it's the best will depend on your bank. 

My bank doesn't charge for postale payments to Enel so I use that.

SASI they charge for so I do a bonifico. Same thing with my gas bill. I could use the same postale system that I use for Enel but I'd pay what ever the current fee is.

On one of the pages for the water bill and the gas bill you find the bank information. You need to type all this in. The postale is simpler since you basically just copy the info off the postale bollette.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Like Nick has said , it depends on your bank on what they call a "Bollettino precompilato" e.g. Enel bill. We pay little via our bank as they charge, but they have a card and there is no charge to go and pay on the likes of Enel site using the card. Never heard of paying by Bonifico, so thanks to Nick I'll look into it. From what I've gathered most banks seem to have payment of your house tax via the F24, but I've never seen a form F23? For rubbish I'm pretty sure by law these days you should get a bill through the post and it has a normal "Bollettino precompilato", which we pay on-line on the bank site with a charge. Nick's info re the bonifico may save that charge...


----------



## NickZ

BTW any bill you can pay with an Italian BEU (English SEPA) you can pay from any Eurozone bank account. By law the cost is no more expensive then a local payment. 

You can do the same thing to buy things from abroad. I've bought things from France this way.


----------



## Jakes Place

Hi Nick, 
Thanks, Yes, I understand that. 
I am unsure which systems (MAV Postale / MAV Bancario / RAV / Freccia / CBILL / F23 / F24) to use with my on-line bank account, as these are the only options to pay a bill / invoice on-line, as I do not know what they each do / mean. 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ

Like I said. If you want to pay a postale bollette use the one labeled postale.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Unfortunately Nick he does not quote a "Postale", "MAV Postale" yes, but that's not your every day bill. I would suggest you have a look at them all to see if any have access to your normal bill payment slip such as ENEL. Indications are that CBIL is a normal method of payment and one accepted by the likes of ENEL...


----------



## NickZ

I can't imagine his bank doesn't allow postale payments. Virtually every single bill I receive comes with that sort of paperwork.

My bank includes Enel in it's free bollette postale list. 

If he mentions which bank somebody can check .


----------



## r3dbar0n

MAV (Mediante Avviso) is mainly used to pay something like taxes, loan instalment; some service suppliers (gas, water) may use that way to let you to pay your bill. It comes fully precompiled; it is identified by a MAV code that is 18 chars lenght for MAV postale and 17 chars lenght for MAV bancario. Paying using your bank should not make any difference to pay MAV postale or bancario as first can be paid both at national post service (Poste Italiane) and bank, the latter only by bank.

RAV is similar to MAV, often used to pay fine and other governative taxes. Is identified by a 18 chars code.

Both MAV and RAV work on bank network: creditor will receive payments on its bank account. You recognize them as MAV or RAV is printed on the bill you receive.

I don't known CBILL but looking on internet seems to be a way to electronically pay bills emitted by specific, and agreed upon banks, private companies or public institutions. It seems it is a way that sustitute to pay the old "bollettino postale" and maybe MAV and RAV but as I understand not all companies are enabled to this service, even if the bigger, like Enel for example, are enabled ! Here is a list of enabled companies CBILL

Bollettino postale is the classical way to pay bills: you can pay it at Poste Italiane (post offices) or if your bank permits you by home banking.

Bollettino Freccia is used as Bollettino postale but is used only by banks; you can pay it at any bank office, even if you are not a customer, (as MAV and RAV) or by your home banking account. By the way it is not used a lot.

F23 and F24 are forms used to calculate and pay taxes: it is quite complicated and critical, so I recomend you to ask someone expert to fill it for you. If you don't have a personal accountant, you can go to a CAF office: they can fill your tax declaration (Dichiarazione dei redditi) and other related documents on your own.

Please note that if you are planning to stay in Italy for a long period, it is convenient to ask for "Domiciliazione" of many services that you have to pay regularry, like electricity, telephone, etc... bills, so payment is done directly by your bank without any action by you: you only will receive notifications by bank and receipits by the service provider, by paper or by email.

I hope it helps !

Bye

RedBaron


----------

